# Tomb Kings Battalion Sharing



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

So both myself and a friend are interested in collecting tomb kings, I am interested in an all infantry force made up of Skeleton Warriors, Tomb Guards and Constructs, whereas he wants to go for an all cavalry and chariot heavy force.

So the question.

40 Warriors versus 8 Horsemen and 3 Chariots is this a fair split


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You are getting 8 Skeletons more than you would if they were bought as individual boxes whereas the horsemen and chariots are spot on, so if you wished to be truly equal in cost it would be 36 Skeletons versus 8 Horsemen, 3 Chariots and 4 Skeletons.

However, that seems a little picky and does not take into account any in-game concerns, or the fact that your description of your friend's army does not seem to have much use for a few Skeletons; depending on how cavalry/chariot focused your friend is being I suppose you cold use a couple of skeletons as characters to keep costs down to begin with.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

That sounds fair to me. I can see myself being happy with either sides if I was looking to build Tomb Kings in either of those fashions.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what I thought too, still he has pulled out of the deal to go play the new Vampire Counts, so it looks like the armies of Nehekhara will have to get their revenge on his upstart undead infants(just after I ordered two batallion boxsets..bastard)


----------

